# Godin Icon Type 3 Vancouver $550



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd be buying this if it were local (been looking for one)

Godin Icon Type 3 | Guitars | Vancouver | Kijiji


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

That's a hell of a price for that!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow. Deal!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Given Lollar p90s currently go for $105 USD each, this is the stupid deal of the day!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I never check Kijiji, but thanks to this site, hopefully, that guitar will soon be mine.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice hope you get it


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Kudos to BlueRocker on this one. Out here on the left coast, Kijiji isn't the 'go to' buy & sell site -- I rarely check it out for gear, but maybe I'd better start!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes that is a deal. Love mine which I bought here.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

He still has it. I have offered a holding deposit, while I make arrangments to have someone pick it up for me


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Turning into a bit of a rigmarole, including renting a car for my daughter to go get it,, but it is safely( I hope) in her hands until I can get to Vancouver.I think it is a 2012, he bought it new in 2016.12092258


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Stephenlouis said:


> Turning into a bit of a rigmarole, including renting a car for my daughter to go get it,, but it is safely( I hope) in her hands until I can get to Vancouver.I think it is a 2012, he bought it new in 2016.12092258


I would think like this - if you need to go through all of those hoops to get it - then is definitely very worth it!
Good luck!

on the pics it looks beautiful, and considering the pickups it will definitely sound great. And price is ridiculously low


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

@Stephenlouis Pics?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am jealous. 😡


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> @Stephenlouis Pics?


Ive only got what my daughter sent, as she did the deal for me at a Tim Hortons. tuned out the guy bought it in 96, at Tom Lee, it is almost unplayed with the original receipt. He did not speak English, but was very literate in his writing. so a bit strange, but I liked him. I owe my daughter big time on this one! Here is what I have, I asked her to send specific images:


















WHen I pick it up, Ill certainly post some full-body shots, Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Stephenlouis said:


> Ive only got what my daughter sent, as she did the deal for me at a Tim Hortons. tuned out the guy bought it in 96, at Tom Lee, it is almost unplayed with the original receipt. He did not speak English, but was very literate in his writing. so a bit strange, but I liked him. I owe my daughter big time on this one! Here is what I have, I asked her to send specific images:
> View attachment 359951
> View attachment 359952
> View attachment 359953
> WHen I pick it up, Ill certainly post some full-body shots, Can't wait to get it!


Really glad you bought it. I was very tempted but my GAS account is already overdrawn. If it would have stuck around on sale I don't think I could have resisted.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I guarantee you'll REALLY like it. I have one (burgundy finish ) and find the HDR very useful.


----------

